# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Καταγραφή Αριθμών (ΜΟΝΟ) Κλήσεων - Εξερχόμενων και Εισερχόμενων

## loukas.nikolaidis

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που ψάχνω είναι πολύ από, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω πως να το πετύχω. 

Έχουμε μια επιχείρηση που έχει ISDN στον ΟΤΕ (1 κανονική γραμμή και μια MSN). 

Θα ήθελα να έχω καταγραφή στον υπολογιστή των κλήσεων (εξερχόμενων και εισερχόμενων) με ώρα και ημερομηνία που γίνονται απο τις συσκευές τηλεφώνων που έχουμε στον χώρο της επιχείρησης (3 συσκευές: 1 σταθερή και 2 ασύρματα).
Δεν θέλω να καταγράφω τι λέγεται στις κλήσεις. 
ΜΟΝΟ τους αριθμούς που καλέσαμε ή μας κάλεσαν, ακόμα κι αν δεν απαντήσαμε ή απάντησαν. 

Χρειάζομαι δηλαδή ένα log στο PC των ΕΞΕρχόμενων με αριθμό τηλεφώνου, ημερομηνία, ώρα 
& 
ένα log στο PC των ΕΙΣερχόμενων με αριθμό τηλεφώνου, ημερομηνία, ώρα.

Γνωρίζετε πως θα μπορούσα να το πετύχω αυτό χωρίς να πρέπει να ψάχνω τις κλήσεις των συσκευών; 

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tsorbi

Δες εδώ
http://www.lexiconsoftware.com/callerid/

----------

